# Eheim Questions



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I have a couple questions about anyone who own/ed an eheim.

First of all, what is the best position for the intake/output? I have my intake at the left bottom back corner and the output at the front left corner straight up but I find that it puts out too much current on the front of my tank and my shrimp can't graze there.

Second, the other day I found my eheim leaking after it was running 2 days without any problems. The leak was coming out the front part where the clips go (through a very small space in between the top cover and the canister) and when I press down on the lid, the leak stopped; I thought there was a big problem so I turned it off and opened it up and as I was opening it I found 3 clips to be very loose. I took a spoon and bent the clips forward to make them fit more "snug" and so far there has been no leaks. Has anyone else had this problem?

I am running a 2215 that I bought off someone.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Brian said:


> I have a couple questions about anyone who own/ed an eheim.
> 
> First of all, what is the best position for the intake/output? I have my intake at the left bottom back corner and the output at the front left corner straight up but I find that it puts out too much current on the front of my tank and my shrimp can't graze there.
> 
> ...


Brian the clips arent holding anything on. Its vaccuum sealed to its self via the big red O-Ring in the lid. If you prime poorly or have poor media setup or lots of trapped air that would cause the problem.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Not sure how people prime, this is my first canister and the guy just told me to put the intake into the take, suck on the output and let the water fill the canister and then plug it in.

My O-ring is black  but someone else had said to me that it could be the O-ring not sealing properly so maybe I have to replace it? Anyways, so far after the bending of the clips, no water has been leaking *knock on wood*


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

After you prime the canister and it is full with water, give it a good shake to release any bubbles in between the media. 

If the problem persist I would replace the red O-ring.

Good Luck.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks, its been a day and so far so good. Last night it started to spit out bubbles and it was really annoying so I had to wake up and shake it around a few times.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Congratulations on your first canister filter being an Eheim 

As for the leaking, I agree with everyone, it's most likely a problem with the rubber O-ring. Before you replace the O-ring, make sure that your current O-ring fits snuggly against the motor head; sometimes, if it's not placed properly (i.e. not sealed tightly) then you'll get a leak. If you find it still leaks after doing this, I would suggest replacing the O-ring


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Yeah...one has to "burp" it a few times and the bubbles eventually work its way up. The leaking is most likely the o-ring not seating properly when you push the motor head down, especially if you really have to use alot of effort to push the head onto the canister body. Applying a silicone lubricant will help the head slide into the canister body MUCH easier and the o-ring seat properly.

JM2C


----------

